# ss fliers



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know where to buy ss fliers??


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

www.Prairiewinddecoys.com or www.sillosocks.com or right here at NoDak Outdoors. http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/index.php/cPath/5_25


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks alot h2ofwlr!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

what is the wing material on the ss fliers made out of


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

i think its tyvek


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a ? about the ss fliers how much wind keeps them moving and can you add extensions to the pole to make them taller. I also have a jack kite pole can I use that with this decoy.

Chris I know you used them maybe you can tell me.


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

the ss flyers need very little wind. if it has to much wind the decoy makes alot of noise. for our flyers we just made our own poles


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

they dont come with any poles to hold them up the two foot fiberglass rod is just what holds the wings out


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

we bought our own steel rods from the local metal shop.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

snowsforlife

Great picture.

It sounds like they work I am going to buy a couple to try for myself this year. I have been very disappointed with other flyers but those look nice.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you guys ever ran the ss flyer on a vortex? Do they make alot of noise? And where do you normally position the vortex?
Up Wind, In the hole, Down wind?


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Horker23 said:


> Have you guys ever ran the ss flyer on a vortex? Do they make alot of noise? And where do you normally position the vortex?
> Up Wind, In the hole, Down wind?


I would not even suggest the vortex. It is noisy and for me it seems to flare birds. I think the birds have gotten used to them.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know how long shipping would take if i ordered ss fliers from this website???


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I orderd 1 ss flier and it only took 3 business day! hope that helps.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> Does anyone know how long shipping would take if i ordered ss fliers from this website???


The inventory has been keeping up, it should ship next day.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

O.K. thanks alot guys, i just wanted them before the geese start showing up. ill be ordering 3 of those.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

You should be fine. I just ordered some stuff from Chris and it was here in 2-3 days.


----------

